
StrongLink: Content-Addressable Notetaking System with “hash://” URI - vmorgulis
https://github.com/btrask/stronglink
======
vmorgulis
Author about content-addressing (on HN):
[https://bentrask.com/?q=hash://sha256/59fd0cb6d129452290291a...](https://bentrask.com/?q=hash://sha256/59fd0cb6d129452290291a75b33956b548765721a5051f65187323e1415e5915)

